
Show HN: Deployable Raspberry Pi image that doesn't need SSH for connecting WiFi - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/raspberry-pi-turnkey
======
ullarah
I'm not quite sure I understand the benefits of this project vs. placing a
configured wpa_supplicant.conf file in /boot?

[https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/a/57023](https://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/a/57023)

~~~
qrv3w
When deploying to a customer, I don't want to manually configure each
customer's wpa_supplicant.conf. Hence, this should be a simple enough solution
that they can use.

